# What's Wachussett getting today?



## RISkier (Feb 25, 2011)

Curious if Wa was getting mostly ncp, or mostly snow out of this system?


----------



## WJenness (Feb 25, 2011)

$5 on NCP, but I don't know for a fact.

Have you checked the webcams on their site?

-w


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 25, 2011)

Said they got 5 inches so far and more tonight. I'm sure they are getting some kind of rain right now. Will probably be a wash as far as their base goes. Since it's the deepest it's been in years I'm sure they will be fine either way.


----------

